# Arguement Against free will using Evolution and logic



## ReformedChristian (Nov 27, 2010)

has come to my attention that certain Atheist and Arminians have been arguing that we have freewill in this case I will be using Evolution itself as a case against it. Now before anyone decides to resort to ad hominems at least hear the arguement before you try and refute. Evolution states that humanity evolves over time and that certain aspects of behavior are pre determined by evolution in how a species will react or adapt to its enviroment. Here is my question how then does freewill come into play? behavior patterns have been set in motion over time. If Evolution and free will is true when did man first obtain his free will? let alone the first human brains according to evolution evolve over time when at that point in time did we become aware we even posses free will? The same arguement can be made in regards to the universe humanity itself has tried to stop the universe from ending or at least slow down its ultimate fate but the problem is that even if we slow it down we will not stop it. The fate of the universe has already been set in motion through the laws of nature and science itself. Humanity and life itself will come to a halt. WE can not stop death or destruction. So the main issue is man does have a will but is it in all essence free? no it has boundries to an extend. The same with the laws of morality there are certain un moral actions we can not such as going out and killing people we have laws in place that goes against this and to violate them is to face disasterous results. So in conclusion does man have a will? yes but does that will dictate we can do what ever we wish? the answer again is no. No matter how one argues it, will has boundries including free will itself.

.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Nov 27, 2010)

It is all too common to bring the railing accusation against the Reformed faith that it denies free will. Many reject the Reformed faith (or Calvinism) out of hand because they assume that divine sovereignty (of which predestination is but one aspect) cancels all true human liberty and responsibility. Yet, ironically, *no other system of teaching safeguards true human liberty and responsibility as does the Reformed faith*.
But in order to grasp this fact we must carefully note what freedom of the will is and what it is not. By free will we mean that man's will is not coerced. We mean that man is not forced by some external force greater than himself to do something he does not want to do. We mean that man is free to do what he wants to do within the limits of his ability. *What else can freedom or liberty be than to do as we please?*
However, we must carefully note that *liberty is not identical with ability*. Confusion of these distinct things accounts for much false thinking on the subject of free will. Many people really mean _ability_ when they say _liberty_. They speak of man being free to do good or evil when they really mean to say that men are able to do good or evil. In this they seriously err. For *the Bible clearly and consistently teaches (1) that man is free to do good or evil, that he is at liberty to do either, but (2) that he is able to do only evil because of his fallen condition *(Deut. 30:19; John 6:44).


----------

